# NGD: whole lotta fender



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Two 2018 fender player series HSS strats for the next album cycle. Gonna JB them both and get out there.

May try and turn those into 2-knob pickguards... black PG may be overkill with the maple board but that's future musings.

If you're surprised by this, we are a Fender band again  (the S2 will live at home).


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Artist endorsement? Nice Strats!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keto said:


> Artist endorsement? Nice Strats!


Yessir.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

JB is Jeff Beck,... right???


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

The maple necks are a departure from your usual PRS, correct?

Any particular reason why and why 2 maple and not one rosewood?

Nonetheless, looking pretty cool!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> JB is Jeff Beck,... right???


Pretty sure! Haha



StratCat said:


> The maple necks are a departure from your usual PRS, correct?
> 
> Any particular reason why and why 2 maple and not one rosewood?
> 
> Nonetheless, looking pretty cool!


They don't actually do rosewood anymore, it's pau ferro. They're identical (for now) so that switching doesn't really matter. One will have the covered JB, one will have double black. Perhaps some more differentiators as we go on .


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

WOW great news, so happy for you!
Rock ON


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> JB is Jeff Beck,... right???


I don’t think so. That was the commonly held belief but I read somewhere (possibly here) that JB was not Jeff Beck but maybe something like Jazz Blues.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I don’t think so. That was the commonly held belief but I read somewhere (possibly here) that JB was not Jeff Beck but maybe something like Jazz Blues.
> 
> I could be wrong.


Morning googling states that it is meant for Jazz/blues, but Jeff Beck had the first one. So there's some overlap haha.

Last time I had a strat in this band, I had JB/pearly gates in my guitars.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Budda said:


> View attachment 231536
> 
> 
> Two 2018 fender player series HSS strats for the next album cycle. Gonna JB them both and get out there.
> ...


Congratulations on the endorsement.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Congrats man! A Fender endorsement would be heaven for a Fender junkie like me.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on the new deal and Strats. Will there be a Tele in the near future?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Very nice Strats and wonderful that Fender is endorsing you.
Seems like you are well covered for black Strats for your video shoot.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Budda said:


> black PG may be overkill with the maple board


All black with a maple board would look awesome... totally 70’s vibe. And while I’m not a huge fan of “none more black” I think the maple board would steer it away from that just enough to be really cool.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

marcos said:


> Congrats on the new deal and Strats. Will there be a Tele in the near future?


Dan has his teles already haha. 



troyhead said:


> All black with a maple board would look awesome... totally 70’s vibe. And while I’m not a huge fan of “none more black” I think the maple board would steer it away from that just enough to be really cool.


I like none more black more though haha. 70's vibe isnt quite my bag. Also thinking primer grey.


----------



## NoEncores (Sep 23, 2018)

congrats man!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I don’t think so. That was the commonly held belief but I read somewhere (possibly here) that JB was not Jeff Beck but maybe something like Jazz Blues.
> 
> I could be wrong.


Jazz bridge I think.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Black body, white three layer pickguard, TINTED maple neck. Can't beat it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

troyhead said:


> All black with a maple board would look awesome... totally 70’s vibe. And while I’m not a huge fan of “none more black” I think the maple board would steer it away from that just enough to be really cool.


The Squire Vintage Mod Strats come factory all black + maple. It's a sharp look on those.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> Jazz bridge I think.


I have read that they were originally designed for Beck, and then renamed Jazz whatever.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> The Squire Vintage Mod Strats come factory all black + maple. It's a sharp look on those.


To google!

Edit: that does look good. Except my pickup covers are white and I dont have $$ for mods outside of said jb's.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Budda said:


> View attachment 231536
> 
> 
> Two 2018 fender player series HSS strats for the next album cycle. Gonna JB them both and get out there.
> ...


Nice!!! Way to go man...and .congrats on the birth of your twins. ;-)


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Very cool, @Budda , they getting you guys new amps as well?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> To google!
> 
> Edit: that does look good. Except my pickup covers are white and I dont have $$ for mods outside of said jb's.


I put a white guard on my VM and kept the black covers. It looks classy


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

So you're ahhhh...pulling a reverse John Mayer and going from PRS to Fender? Typical F...ing Rock star. You've been bought out dude. Enjoy your free guitars...the rest of us have to buy em.



Kidding aside, what a great honor to be endorsed by a company like Fender. I'm super happy for you and your band.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I don’t think so. That was the commonly held belief but I read somewhere (possibly here) that JB was not Jeff Beck but maybe something like Jazz Blues.
> 
> I could be wrong.


From SD:

After sending his favorite Les Paul® to a shady repairman who switched out the P.A.F.’s for newer, squealing, pickups, Jeff came to Seymour for help and advice. Seymour repaired Jeff’s Les Paul, and then set about creating a special guitar for Jeff with a pair of pickups that would capture Jeff’s amazing ability to coax a wide range of tones out of his axe.

The result was a guitar that Seymour gave to Jeff as a gift. The body and neck were clearly Telecaster®. But the pickups were two re-wound humbuckers made from broken P.A.F.s Seymour rescued from Lonnie Mack’s Flying V®. Seymour called the guitar a “Tele-Gib,” and nicknamed the bridge pickup “JB” and the neck pickup “JM,” after the hot rod racer, “John Milner,” in the classic film, American Graffiti. (Eventually, “JM” would change to “Jazz Model,” which is what it’s called today.) Jeff used the Tele-Gib on his amazing 1975 release, Blow By Blow, where it gained notoriety for the haunting volume swells heard on “Cause We Ended As Lovers,” which Jeff dedicated to Roy Buchanon. Interestingly, it was Seymour who introduced Jeff to Roy a few months prior.

The JB bridge pickup became very popular, very quick. Soon, many of England’s top guitarists, including more than a few legendary names, sought out Seymour’s “JB Mod” for their guitars. They found that the JB gave increased output (16.4K Ohms) without sounding harsh or dark, like other high-output pickups of the mid-‘70s. When Seymour returned to the USA the next year, his reputation as a pickup designer and the JB’s reputation as a great pickup preceded him. And the rest was history.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

johnnyshaka said:


> Very cool, @Budda , they getting you guys new amps as well?


We had already twin'd up.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> View attachment 231536
> 
> 
> Two 2018 fender player series HSS strats for the next album cycle. Gonna JB them both and get out there.
> ...


nah man... what you need to do is, go to warmoth and get you a black/red/black pickguard, for the ultimate in cool. i already did one like that, so, i already know how cool it is. on your guitar it would like batman

https://i.imgur.com/lVQi4yT.jpg


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> We had already twin'd up.


A bit off topic. 

How are you enjoying the Twin(s)

Looking forward to seeing a Sparrows band pic with the Strats and Twins.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Congratulations, man. Big thumbs up for you!!!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> nah man... what you need to do is, go to warmoth and get you a black/red/black pickguard, for the ultimate in cool. i already did one like that, so, i already know how cool it is. on your guitar it would like batman
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/lVQi4yT.jpg


That one looks like a Charvel now, which means it looks pretty good.



greco said:


> A bit off topic.
> 
> How are you enjoying the Twin(s)
> 
> Looking forward to seeing a Sparrows band pic with the Strats and Twins.


Since my twin was retubed and biased, I don't have to worry about it anymore. I learned from my tech that the cheap speaker cable going from speakers to chassis is prone to breakage over time, so mine is metal now. Tonally they're awesome (both using vibrato channels for the volume) and we had to adjust to hearing my JCM800 instead of my OCD!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> That one looks like a Charvel now, which means it looks pretty good.


hahaha i only posted the thumbnail, that's too funny. i meant to post a slightly bigger one so you could actually see the layers. the idea was to create a depth effect but the reds didn't quite match well enough to pull it off. i did it again with a black explorer, and it turned out great. unfortunately, i don't have those pics anymore since photobucket died.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Congrats on the endorsement, @Budda . 

Two white pickguards could get confusing. Hard at a distance to tell one from the other - although maybe you want that. You could always stick a big white number on the lower bout to identify them, you know, so you 'won't get fooled again'.


For black Strats, I'm kinda partial to a flat black pickguard. I went through a half dozen different colored pickguards, loaded up three to have some quick-change pup variety. Now I choose different pickguards based on the pickups/tones but for aesthetics, I like the flat black one the most. Mind you, that's on a guitar with a rosewood board.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Well the pickups will look different. One may get a tortoise guard.

If someone wants to pay duties I'll get the pau ferro ones


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats! I personally like the "Gilmour" look when it comes to black Strats!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the look with the matte black pickguard. Looks like a well tailored tux. Maybe add some white or cream pups? 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> Edit: that does look good. Except my pickup covers are white and I dont have $$ for mods outside of said jb's.


You now know what to do!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> Love the look with the matte black pickguard. Looks like a well tailored tux. Maybe add some white or cream pups?
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


My pickups are white haha.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Go matte or go home! 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Congratulations on the endorsement »!


----------



## Leeric (Jul 21, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They go get (some?) of their upgrades tomorrow.

I need cases. Badly.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> They go get (some?) of their upgrades tomorrow.
> 
> I need cases. Badly.


Nice set up. Are you really happy with who you are right now?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> Nice set up. Are you really happy with who you are right now?


I will be if we get that gig.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> They go get (some?) of their upgrades tomorrow.
> 
> I need cases. Badly.


Fender didn’t supply cases?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

StratCat said:


> Fender didn’t supply cases?


I don't know if they come with a gigbag at L&M but mine did not. For what we paid, we're not complaining.

Trying to keep the costs down, since we may be financing this album ourselves (and touring isn't costing any less).


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> I don't know if they come with a gigbag at L&M but mine did not. For what we paid, we're not complaining.
> 
> Trying to keep the costs down, since we may be financing this album ourselves (and touring isn't costing any less).


I don’t think the Player series comes with any sort of case. How are you finding the neck vs. your PRS? Is your PRS a wide/fat?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jdto said:


> I don’t think the Player series comes with any sort of case. How are you finding the neck vs. your PRS? Is your PRS a wide/fat?


The S2 is whatever the wide fat became. The neck feels comfortable (somewhat similar), but the angle of it is what's very different. I'm all good except for my melody that is the outro to the last song in the set haha. Working on strap height to sort that out, but everything else is fine! I also don't know how the second guitar balances in comparison as yet.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> The S2 is whatever the wide fat became. The neck feels comfortable (somewhat similar), but the angle of it is what's very different. I'm all good except for my melody that is the outro to the last song in the set haha. Working on strap height to sort that out, but everything else is fine! I also don't know how the second guitar balances in comparison as yet.


Cool. I’m sure you’ll get it sorted and be rocking in no time 

I haven’t checked out these new Strats, but I will have to give them a look at some point.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And one is back from the shop. JB, 500k pot for volume, volume knob out of harm's way, 10-52's.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> And one is back from the shop. JB, 500k pot for volume, volume knob out of harm's way, 10-52's.
> 
> 
> View attachment 233492


Now you're cooking.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Now you're cooking.


I can't abide leaving things alone, save that S2 hahaha.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Budda said:


> I can't abide leaving things alone, save that S2 hahaha.


Nor can I. I've got an early 80s JB sitting the shelf awaiting a home.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

The Stratosphere has the elite plastic cases for $99.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Tell me a story about the pickguard @Budda .  I'm in the same boat of really disliking the placement of the standard Volume knob on Strats because of my style. Are those guards easy to get?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dorian2 said:


> Tell me a story about the pickguard @Budda . I'm in the same boat of really disliking the placement of the standard Volume knob on Strats because of my style. Are those guards easy to get?


It looks like a regular guard, just has a covering under one of the holes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> The Stratosphere has the elite plastic cases for $99.
> 
> View attachment 233638


Is that in canadian?? They are $220 or so at l&m.



Dorian2 said:


> Tell me a story about the pickguard @Budda . I'm in the same boat of really disliking the placement of the standard Volume knob on Strats because of my style. Are those guards easy to get?


Stock guard!



RBlakeney said:


> It looks like a regular guard, just has a covering under one of the holes.


This is correct. I dont know what he used, but even just tape would do IMO.

Im happy with it.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> Is that in canadian?? They are $220 or so at l&m.


US. He might give you a deal on two.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> US. He might give you a deal on two.


Still less haha. Gonna have to investigate.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

What was in the bridge position before the JB? Shawbucker?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

BSTheTech said:


> What was in the bridge position before the JB? Shawbucker?


Whatever's stock.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Budda said:


> ...[ ]...
> I need cases. Badly.


Not anymore! :^)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Many thanks to @Hammertone for all his work in getting my case situation sorted. Went above and beyond!

Thanks to @Roryfan and the others who sent me links or offers.


----------

